# Paint Updates?



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Wondering whats going on with the paink or clinton these days. Anybody having any luck or is it to warm?
Thanks


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been out a couple of times in the last few weeks on the Paint. Fish are following flies but nothing was biting for me.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I did good yesterday!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I hit Paint Creek yesterday...caught a few trout but the water was still chugging. Its not as high as last week though...

I saw Rasheed Wallace biking down the path..."Ball dont lie!"


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

What are u using these days .. I am a rookie and have struggled on this water. Help!!


----------



## Potential (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm also new to this and seem to be having lots of trout following but none taking.. I kind of thought it may be my rookie technique or something but wasn't sure.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

When the trout or what ever species you are chasing follows the fly/lure you are using here is a good technique that usually works. Downsize and use the same pattern; slow down your retrieve also.


----------



## Potential (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## saginawbowhunter (Aug 10, 2005)

Have not been fishing lately, but I've been seeing flying ants in the area today.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Caught one brown today (9"), and another that went for the elk hair caddis, but missed.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I've always done well with foam ants this time of year...find an overhanging shrub/tree by some deeper water or wood


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

For its size and fish population, I am amazed how much publicity Paint Creek gets on here.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

MrB said:


> For its size and fish population, I am amazed how much publicity Paint Creek gets on here.


It's got rare trout in it.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

MrB said:


> For its size and fish population, I am amazed how much publicity Paint Creek gets on here.


Yeah I agree you have a special resource and then people want to publicise it all over the dam internet which is pretty dam stupid!


----------

